# Alcohol Monitor



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So my company had a trade show booth in the local Home & Garden Show last weekend.

We had this little guy who kept patrolling the show as an "Alcohol Monitor."
(They serve beer and wine at these things... so I think it's the law that they have to have somebody walking around 'monitoring' people's intoxicatedness...)

Anywho... he cracked me up so much, that at about the 5th time I saw him I just had to ask him if I could snap a pic of him.
(He was honored.)

(I dunno... I just found it funnier'n hell... thought I'd share.)


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahahaha I love it, take it to the funny pic thread


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hahahaha dude that poor guy. was he mildly retarted cause if he was then this is no longer funny :\


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

"CHEEEEESHEEEEE!"


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

lolololol poor guy


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

And thanks to you, another person who will have their mug spewed across the internet for everybody to see.

Just think (not me, cause I'm a handsome mofo) but you're surfing the web and your face pops up, maybe with some caption under it, and everybody is pokin at your ugly dome. I bet these people attempt suicide.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> And thanks to you, another person who will have their mug spewed across the internet for everybody to see.
> 
> Just think (not me, cause I'm a handsome mofo) but you're surfing the web and your face pops up, maybe with some caption under it, and everybody is pokin at your ugly dome. I bet these people attempt suicide.


Hahaha gheez man all the way to suicide


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> And thanks to you, another person who will have their mug spewed across the internet for everybody to see.
> 
> Just think (not me, cause I'm a handsome mofo) but you're surfing the web and your face pops up, maybe with some caption under it, and everybody is pokin at your ugly dome. I bet these people attempt suicide.


Hahaha gheez man all the way to suicide
[/quote]

Funny pictures are great, dont get me wrong, I did laugh at that guys expense. But imagine surfing the net and finding your face in the funny pics thread on some forum.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> And thanks to you, another person who will have their mug spewed across the internet for everybody to see.
> 
> Just think (not me, cause I'm a handsome mofo) but you're surfing the web and your face pops up, maybe with some caption under it, and everybody is pokin at your ugly dome. I bet these people attempt suicide.


Hahaha gheez man all the way to suicide
[/quote]

Funny pictures are great, dont get me wrong, I did laugh at that guys expense. But imagine surfing the net and finding your face in the funny pics thread on some forum.
[/quote]

That would be horrible


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> And thanks to you, another person who will have their mug spewed across the internet for everybody to see.
> 
> Just think (not me, cause I'm a handsome mofo) but you're surfing the web and your face pops up, maybe with some caption under it, and everybody is pokin at your ugly dome. I bet these people attempt suicide.


Hahaha gheez man all the way to suicide
[/quote]

Funny pictures are great, dont get me wrong, I did laugh at that guys expense. But imagine surfing the net and finding your face in the funny pics thread on some forum.
[/quote]

Oh, I hear ya...

I figured it was pretty safe here... this is a pretty exclusive forum.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree, and its not so much him, but the fact that we know the story behind it, and the hat is killing me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> I agree, and its not so much him, but the fact that we know the story behind it, and the hat is killing me.


Exactly.

So we're finding humor in the photo of the guy.
We should all be so blessed as to bring such merriment to the world!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hahah still...poor guy haha


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Whoooooooahh That guy looks mean as hell. I would make sure not to get to liquored up at these events if these are the types that frequently patrol the area and moniter people. I could see him easily laying the smack down on someone and dragging their ass to the drunk tank no question. I sure hope you behaved yourself P-Man cause it was probably this guy that took you in when you punched out that window.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Whoooooooahh That guy looks mean as hell. I would make sure not to get to liquored up at these events if these are the types that frequently patrol the area and moniter people. I could see him easily laying the smack down on someone and dragging their ass to the drunk tank no question. I sure hope you behaved yourself P-Man cause it was probably this guy that took you in when you punched out that window.


Dude!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

LOL ! Thats funny ashell.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

poor guy, i bet he was really proud to be an alcohol monitor id hire him to make people not drink


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hes a beast

I bet if you join world of warcraft there would be a complete role reversal...

His level 37 grand wizard would be laughing like hell at your no-magic-power having level 3 noob ass wood elf!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahaha what an awesome guy

i can tell the ladys love him


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

ya that guys not a creeper at all..haha


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

you shouldve introduced him to the world of piranhas lol


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

In all seriousness though that guy would be awesome to drink with.








P-Man you should have brought him out after the show and just got him sh*tfaced! lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> In all seriousness though that guy would be awesome to drink with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, good idea... 'cept that I would have felt all "Monitored" the whole time.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

so does this guy have a mental problem or does he just look goofy?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

making fun of retards...classy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Boobah said:


> making fun of retards...classy


Calling an ugly person a "retard", even classier


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> making fun of retards...classy


Calling an ugly person a "retard", even classier
[/quote]

hahaha, I actually laughed at that. funny stuff


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That is the definition of ugly!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

..


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> ..


haha damn you beat me to it. i just installed photoshop earlier today too. haha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Now THAT is some funny sh*t!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

..


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Too bad you cut out half the funny part.... THE HAT


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Too bad you cut out half the funny part.... THE HAT


Yeah, if the hat wasn't cut off and "Monitor" was spelled right... that would be one freakin' hilarious 'sign!'









I honestly think it would make it to the bigleagues!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahahaha oh man here we go!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> ..


Oh man, I laughed so freakin' hard at this one!!!
Dude, you have an IMAGINATION!! \










(The "Teabag" one...)

And actually, the "Sheriff" one is downright insanely hilarious as well!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

this guys gonna be a superstar interwebz sensasion!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

LAWLZ


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol this guys going to become an internet sensation all thanks to p-man.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> LAWLZ
> View attachment 180682


THAT is f*cking hilarious!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh my god, you guys are incredible!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahah fuckin HILARIOUS!!!














:lmao :laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Too bad you cut out half the funny part.... THE HAT


Yeah, if the hat wasn't cut off and "Monitor" was spelled right... that would be one freakin' hilarious 'sign!'









I honestly think it would make it to the bigleagues!
[/quote]
Google "motivational poster" and you will find sites were you can make your own, takes about 35 seconds :nod:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Too bad you cut out half the funny part.... THE HAT


Yeah, if the hat wasn't cut off and "Monitor" was spelled right... that would be one freakin' hilarious 'sign!'









I honestly think it would make it to the bigleagues!
[/quote]
Google "motivational poster" and you will find sites were you can make your own, takes about 35 seconds :nod:
[/quote]








Nice avatar!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay dude, you're right, it was easy breezy!

(Devon, I kept your original text, just moved the pic so as to get the hat's verbiage.)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

"OH BABY!"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> "OH BABY!"
> View attachment 180692


Dude, that's epic!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

He's gonna be famous one day


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks P-Man...but Devon's caption is still the best!

"There's a new sheriff in town!"


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

lets make this lad a star


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> LAWLZ
> View attachment 180682


THAT is f*cking hilarious!!!






















[/quote]

HAHAHAHAH THAT'S f*cking CLASSIC!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha i didnt even see the rest of them hahah great sh*t guys!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

View attachment 180702


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sh*t man, I didn't realize he was in Esquire as well as Vogue!

This guy is a DYNAMO!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Vogue!!!









Ok if anyone can put him on either Time or GQ, THAT would be great!!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahahah omg you guys are killing me with this


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Look... front page!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

This thread is awesome.... That guy sure is popular man hahahaha


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I also think it's funny how the guy was an alcohol monitor, but he doesn't look old enough to drink lol
I'm sure he was though, I bet that guy would be a total riot to drink with!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

3 words, overnight internet sensation hahahaahah


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I take it back P Man, you might have done this guy a solid. Hopefully somebody on here can take these pics and get them on google or something.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I take it back P Man, you might have done this guy a solid. Hopefully somebody on here can take these pics and get them on google or something.


Yeah, anybody know anybody?

p.s. Here's another one...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my favorite so far, I laughed sooooooo hard


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

What are u guys using to do this?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ZOMG ROFL!!!!!!!!!

This thread has taken a turn for the better. I am laughing my ass off so hard right now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, I just got a total abdominal workout...
Scrolled back to the original post and re-read every post from there to the present...

Funny ass sh*t!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm no expert but I found this online.

Two girls one poop monitor


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Alcohol Monitor??? WTF?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Alcohol Monitor??? WTF?


Dude, are you just now tuning in to this channel?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that pic bad... and ban worthy? Dont want that, if so Ill promptly remove it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> Is that pic bad... and ban worthy? Dont want that, if so Ill promptly remove it.


Nah, just gross.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha ok good. Dawgz said i should be banned so i took it out of the funny pic one. lol

It stays


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ It's definitely really gross though...

Anywho... here's another...

It looks like even the gay community is embracing our Alcohol Monitor!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahahahaha









Are you using photoshop or something online?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Angelina seems to be quite taken with our little buddy...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

big celebrities are even tatooing him on their bodies


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahah couldnt help myself, last one tonight for me


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

What are you guys using for this?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Noone would tell me either, I figured it out though.

photo funia


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

this thread is f*cking great thanks p-man for the laugh haha


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^ X2

This gave me a great laugh tonight and last night. GREAT POST!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks guys... but it's really been a team effort.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

okay i had to get in on it only cause graffiti is all me,










okay okay and this one,










this is kinda addicting....

caption: "I WAS THE BADDEST ALCOHOL MONITOR IN MY DAY"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread should go to the Hall of Fame. It's just one of those threads that come along very rarely and turn out to be amazing.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i second that notion! this thread went from, this might not be THAT funny, to, HOLY HELL GREATEST THREAD EVAR!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No0dles said:


> okay i had to get in on it only cause graffiti is all me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, just when I thought I'd laughed as much as I could over this thread... you post your pic with the old man and his epic caption!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Even the government is getting in on this!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

"No! Not good! Stop! Not good! What are you doing? You burned all the food, the shade, the rum! Why is the rum gone? But why is the rum gone?"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW HOW THIS HAS SPAWNED!!!!
Great stuff guys...thanks for making me ignore my conference call.
I have NO CLUE what I've missed but I know that they fired someone and that my reps have less work or something...Damn it!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This one from No0dles still cracks me up...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

No0dles said:


> "No! Not good! Stop! Not good! What are you doing? You burned all the food, the shade, the rum! Why is the rum gone? But why is the rum gone?"










My ribs were aching after i finished laughing at this, this thread is excellent.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha yeah this thread is F'n GREAT! thanks for the great picture. if i find out that this guy was even just mildly retarted im gonna feel bad


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No0dles said:


> haha yeah this thread is F'n GREAT! thanks for the great picture. if i find out that this guy was even just mildly retarted im gonna feel bad


We're all "Mildly retarded" in one way or another...









p.s. I coached the Special Olympics Powerlifting Team for 10 years, one thing I learned was that "Mentally challenged" people are very good at laughing at themselves... and really have a pretty good attitude about this kinda stuff.

I honestly think the dude (retarded or not) would not only have a good laugh over all this, but would actually feel very proud and honored.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

The alcohol monitor is becoming an unstoppable force!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

well i'm definitely mildly retarted sometimes that's for damn sure and i'll be the first to admit it, haha.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Surely he wouldnt have the job of moderating others behaviour if he was mildly retarded?

/Glances over at AKSkirmish


----------

